# List of ASX stocks with corporate actions (dividend, split, etc.)



## satriani1 (29 July 2016)

Hello,

Where Can I find information about future dividend, split, mergers and acquisitions, rights issues, spin offs etc. ?


----------



## skc (29 July 2016)

satriani1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where Can I find information about future dividend, split, mergers and acquisitions, rights issues, spin offs etc. ?




Of a specific stock or of the entire ASX?

For the specific stock you'd need to look up company announcements.

For the entire ASX...

- Some brokers have ex-div calendar
- Some brokers have events calendars which cover some of these events
- The takeover panel publishes a current M&A list (not sure where you get them), but it won't include deals that haven't been formally lodged

There is no single perfect source for all this. It's slightly amazing and embarrassing that ASX doesn't compile and publish this kind of information.


----------



## satriani1 (1 August 2016)

In my broker there is only information about dividend but only when you had bough the shares.

Can you give me some good websites with companies announcements ?

I am also looking something similar for Hong Kong shares.


----------



## skc (1 August 2016)

satriani1 said:


> In my broker there is only information about dividend but only when you had bough the shares.
> 
> Can you give me some good websites with companies announcements ?
> 
> I am also looking something similar for Hong Kong shares.




For company announcements just go to the asx website for the stock. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do


----------



## pixel (1 August 2016)

The Tradingroom website used to offer a complete history and outlook for dividends.
Since their demise, you'll have to go to other sources, e.g. the ASX website. 
I find it always easiest to DIY with Excel.


----------



## BoNeZ (11 November 2018)

I use the premium data from norgate and the downloads include a watchlist of stocks which are cum data. I use this to run a couple of scans looking for shares which are about to go ex dividend.


----------

